# Dirt tracking



## dirt works 12 (Sep 15, 2005)

Looking 4 more power out of my 2.4 tube chasy truck!Any help out there? need more power ,and stiffer springs front and back.Im new to the nissan power HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

since you mention dirt _tracking_, I assume this is for sanctioned competition?
If so, what do the rules say about engine mods?
there's not a tun of bolt on stuff for these trucks, butyou can turbocharge the engine pretty easily- which is where the rules come into play.

as for the springs, does the thing still have original suspension on it?
tube frame chassis and it's still running leaf springs in the back? :shrug:


----------



## dirt works 12 (Sep 15, 2005)

*dirt tracking*

well rules wise no turbo,you can do just about anything other than no svo type parts ,well just as long as its not external what im wondering is cam wise mabe bigger injectors ,And yes the truck still has leaf springs ,and they have to stay also is there any aftermarket ones?if you go to www.hotrodhillmotorpark.com it will tell you the rules.Thanks for any help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh by the way i am looking for a massairflow for it also


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

dirt works 12 said:


> well rules wise no turbo,you can do just about anything other than no svo type parts ,well just as long as its not external what im wondering is cam wise mabe bigger injectors ,And yes the truck still has leaf springs ,and they have to stay also is there any aftermarket ones?if you go to www.hotrodhillmotorpark.com it will tell you the rules.Thanks for any help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh by the way i am looking for a massairflow for it also


I run a 240sx on a asphault track and dirt tracked it 3 times,take the vacuum line off your fuel pressor regulator plug it and let your regulator just get air no vacuum, it'll run rich at low rpm, but at 3000 and up it's better. try it and let me know. Don't let it idle for long periods.


----------



## dirt works 12 (Sep 15, 2005)

ok did it it works!!!!!!! thanks .1 more thing how do i over ride the computer on the automatic trany it goes in to second by it self??


----------

